
The fine-structure constant is 137.757257638721699 - makira
https://antoinemissout.me/finestructureconstant/
======
foxes
Why sqrt(2) \pi^4?

~~~
makira
It's the rms power of a 4-dimensional sphere signal of radius 2^(1/4).

